# Hay



## tractortrevor10 (5 mo ago)

Can anyone tell me the price of a conventional bale of hay please in France


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

tractortrevor10 said:


> Can anyone tell me the price of a conventional bale of hay please in France


There is a significant lack of hay in France at the moment because of the drought. If you can find it, it will be very expensive. Farmers are already using available supplies that should have seen them through the winter and even so there is very little availabllity, and modt certainly no standard price.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Also, define "conventional bale of hay" - in terms of shape and weight. We used to get our hay in big, round rolls (of which there are various sizes, depending on the equipment used to cut and collect), but now our farmer friend has suggested a large rectangular bale, that contains two or three times what the round roll did. (Largely because it's packed tighter in the bale and from what I can tell, the hay is chopped a bit finer than in the large, looser round.)

You can search online using "prix de foin" plus your departement or region name (or number). The prices are quoted by ton, by botte, by ballot, by ronde and probably a few other designations. Be sure to check to see what the weight is per whatever size, shape or designation you're talking about. Your local Chambre d'Agriculture will have information on the price of hay.

Prices vary by region and may be quoted as "in the field" meaning that if you're buying from a farmer, transportation will be added to the price of the product. You can also get small bales of hay at garden shops and animal supply centers - but the price will be quite a bit higher by weight. There is also a difference between the price of "hay" (foin) vs. "straw" (paille) so consider what you will be using it for.


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Also try leboncoin. I was looking at the weekend for Josselin in Brittany and found quite a few offers for both hay and straw in various sizes. Prices started at 3 euros.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

But in various areas of France, hay is very hard to find and expensive if you do find it.


----------



## tractortrevor10 (5 mo ago)

BackinFrance said:


> But in various areas of France, hay is very hard to find and expensive if you do find it.


Thanks 😊


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Think of a figure greater than €1 and somewhere in France it will be sold at that. Hay is/was still so plentiful at little cost that burning it to keep the frosts off the vines during Spring was thought to be a good solution!
This year I've seen the old style small bale for sale at €2. Obviously more if you don't collect it. Larger round bales cost around €30 here and luzerne more.
I have noticed that fewer bales have been left out on the field this year, as people have had the weather to collect them in and the grain yield has needed less drying space
Last year's winter was very mild here in Aquitaine so the grass kept growing therefore I got through many fewer bales despite feeding ad lib hay to my animals. It will be at least January before o start on this year's crop.


----------

